# What are you eating?



## Supe (Jul 27, 2009)

Breakfast, brunch, lunch, dinner, snack, who cares, post up.

I had a cold cut roach coach combo for lunch, but burned my tongue last night, and can't really taste it.

Dinner is going to be some home made chicken soup. Had it in the crock pot all night with low sodium broth, a whole chicken cut up, carrots, celery, and onion. Just need to separate the bones from the meat and I'll have a bunch of meals for the week.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been a chicken wing addict lately... had them 3 times last week, including last night for dinner, and I am thinking about getting some for lunch today...


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2009)

I haven't had good wings in ages. I wish they weren't so fattening, but I may cheat and make them anyways. I've still got Bigray's wife's recipe to try out in the crock pot.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 27, 2009)

^where do I find this recipe?

when I make them at home I usually make a jerk marinade, I use about 10 habanero peppers in it, so they are damn good and spicy!

edit: then I grill them so they are really smoky


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 27, 2009)

had a souffle today. The wife loves to make souffles, and they are the best way to get me to eat my veggies since I'm more of a carnivore. I love some wings myself, what's this crockpot recipe you speak of? Thanks!


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2009)

Hopefully this isn't some super-secret recipe that Ray won't mind me sharing:

CROCK POT BBQ CHICKEN WINGS

5 lbs. chicken wings, with tips cut off

1 (12 oz.) bottle chili sauce

1/3 c. lemon juice

1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce

2 tbsp. molasses

2 tsp. salt

2 tsp. chili powder

1/4 tsp. hot pepper sauce

Dash of garlic salt

Place wings in crock pot. Combine all remaining ingredients and pour over chicken. Cook on low 6 to 8 hours or on high for 2 to 3 hours. Yields: 6 to 8 servings.

My wife tried that the first time... only thing we didn't like was that the wings were soggy. The next time she tried it, she took them out of the crock pot, put them on a cookie sheet and put them under the broiler for a while until they got crispy which were much better (if that is your preference).

Normally, my would have flash fried them, baked them, tossed them in a flour &amp; hot sauce mixture, and baked again... the above is a lot less mess and work.

Ray


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 27, 2009)

I had a chicken sandwich for lunch. The plan for dinner is grilled swordfish and a salad.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 27, 2009)

Right now, I'm eating some clementines and a bananna.

For dinner I'll be eating some leftover steamed duplings! (Home made of course!!)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 27, 2009)

^ BASTARD!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 27, 2009)

And VT, I'm sorry that I can't give you the recipe.

It's all written in Chinese!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 27, 2009)

for lunch I had a burrito from Moe's. $5 with a drink on Monday.

for dinner I'm having perlo.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 27, 2009)

> It's all written in Chinese!!


Looks like I picked the wrong side of the Pacific to find me a lady!

All they have in Washington is apples and coffee, and I don't even drink coffee.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 27, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> And VT, I'm sorry that I can't give you the recipe.
> It's all written in Chinese!!


chinese dumplings are the best. one time when my roommate's family drove down for a visit her mom brought homemade dumplings....my mouth still salivates when i remember how good they were. Her family immgrated here from hong kong when she was in the 3rd grade, but they still lead a very traditional chinese family life.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 27, 2009)

Turkey &amp; swiss on a french roll, Doritos &amp; a Pepsi for lunch.

I have no idea what I'll make for dinner, probably just have a Pepsi and some Ritz crackers... Yes, I'm that lazy.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 27, 2009)

Gilbert Grape.


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> chinese dumplings are the best. one time when my roommate's family drove down for a visit her mom brought homemade dumplings....my mouth still salivates when i remember how good they were. Her family immgrated here from hong kong when she was in the 3rd grade, but they still lead a very traditional chinese family life.



Chinese Dumplings are right up there atop my all time favorite foods list. I'm not a fan of the steamed dumplings though, only the pan fried. The dipping sauce can completely make or break the dumpling though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 27, 2009)

I had a salad for lunch topped with black olives, garbonzo beans, cheese, and fresh cucumber.

and a keylime yogurt


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 27, 2009)

I had tacos for lunch, cheezy crackers with peanut butter for snack.

I have about 2 lbs of pork chops that need desperately cooked up in my refrigerator - tonight is the night. My wife had a peach/apricot marmalade with worschershire (sp?) sauce mix that I slather them in after grilling that make them oooohhhh so good. Maybe make up some cheezy mashed potatos to go with.


----------



## frazil (Jul 27, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Right now, I'm eating some clementines and a bananna.
> For dinner I'll be eating some leftover steamed duplings! (Home made of course!!)


I _love _steamed dumplings. Supe is right - the sauce is key.


----------



## frazil (Jul 27, 2009)

this thread is making me very hungry.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, that's it!

I'm going to open my bag of pretzels!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 27, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> I had tacos for lunch, cheezy crackers with peanut butter for snack.
> I have about 2 lbs of pork chops that need desperately cooked up in my refrigerator - tonight is the night. My wife had a peach/apricot marmalade with worschershire (sp?) sauce mix that I slather them in after grilling that make them oooohhhh so good. Maybe make up some cheezy mashed potatos to go with.


sounds good. Flying solo here most of the week, so I'm not sure what I make for dinner tonight.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 27, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> sounds good. Flying solo here most of the week, so I'm not sure what I make for dinner tonight.


Something with tons of garlic!


----------



## cement (Jul 27, 2009)

I found a use for the side burner on the grill. I roast the corn on there, and it gets nice and carmelized and cooks really quick. note that I am not steaming it, but roasting. I peel it back to just a few leaves and remove the silk. turn frequently as the leaves burn off.

my daughter really likes the finished corn rolled in butter and then the powdered parmesan cheese, but I find that a little rich.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 27, 2009)

Lunch today consisted of leftover grilled pork tenderloin, a cheese stick, yogurt, and Strawberry Crush. I'm thinking dinner for mini-Buff and I will consist of a pasta, with a side of chicken nuggets with ketchup for her.



cement said:


> I found a use for the side burner on the grill. I roast the corn on there, and it gets nice and carmelized and cooks really quick. note that I am not steaming it, but roasting. I peel it back to just a few leaves and remove the silk. turn frequently as the leaves burn off.
> my daughter really likes the finished corn rolled in butter and then the powdered parmesan cheese, but I find that a little rich.


You guys got Olathe sweet corn yet down there? I have some basically every night while it is in season.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 27, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> You guys got Olathe sweet corn yet down there? I have some basically every night while it is in season.


My wife's family lives up in NE Colorado and they are working on getting us some of the "peaches &amp; cream" corn from up there. IMO it is better than Olathe, but comparing the two is like looking a Bentley vs Rolls Royce...


----------



## cement (Jul 27, 2009)

I had it a few too many days in a row and had to take a few off. I may go pick some up tonight! arty-smiley-048: plus I need more berries.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 27, 2009)

cement said:


> plus I need more berries.


the pair you got not cutting it anymore?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 27, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Lunch today consisted of leftover grilled pork tenderloin, a cheese stick, yogurt, and Strawberry Crush. I'm thinking dinner for mini-Buff and I will consist of a pasta, with a side of chicken nuggets with ketchup for her.
> 
> You guys got Olathe sweet corn yet down there? I have some basically every night while it is in season.






Dexman1349 said:


> My wife's family lives up in NE Colorado and they are working on getting us some of the "peaches &amp; cream" corn from up there. IMO it is better than Olathe, but comparing the two is like looking a Bentley vs Rolls Royce...






cement said:


> I had it a few too many days in a row and had to take a few off. I may go pick some up tonight! arty-smiley-048: plus I need more berries.


At least us mountain men agree that the best corn is from the centennial state. None of that CA, KS or FL crap. oking:


----------



## Sschell (Jul 27, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> At least us mountain men agree that the best corn is from the centennial state. None of that CA, KS or FL crap. oking:


must be the lack of oxygen up there affecting your brains!


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2009)

Had my crock pot chicken soup last night, and it just emphasized the fact that I can't cook. It was edible, but almost entirely flavorless. Oh well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Last night I had parmesian crusted walleye, a michigan cherry salad, and smashed red potatoes. I was tempted to partake of the fried oreo cookies .... but thought better of it. 

JR


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2009)

Ah walleye, how I miss Ohio.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 28, 2009)

It got late and turned into taco night. Whoo hoo!!


----------



## cement (Jul 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Had my crock pot chicken soup last night, and it just emphasized the fact that I can't cook. It was edible, but almost entirely flavorless. Oh well.


garlic


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2009)

cement said:


> garlic



I put a ton of garlic powder in, maybe I needed fresh? Either that, or I need to just get some Lawry's seasoning salt.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> I put a ton of garlic powder in, maybe I needed fresh? Either that, or I need to just get some Lawry's seasoning salt.


always cook with fresh garlic. garlic powder is more for sprinkling on after for more flavor like salt or pepper.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 28, 2009)

Fresh garlic&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;powdered garlic


----------



## cement (Jul 28, 2009)

do you use any herbs like basil, rosemary or thyme? If you are watching salt you may look at theat Mrs Dash stuff, but that is a question for my mother in law


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2009)

Herbs, what are those?

Honestly, I have no concept of what herbs go in what, and what doesn't. I'd throw pine needles in there if you told me to. The "herbs" I have in my pantry are salt, pepper, ground hot pepper, and Montreal Steak seasoning.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Herbs, what are those?
> 
> Honestly, I have no concept of what herbs go in what, and what doesn't. I'd throw pine needles in there if you told me to. The "herbs" I have in my pantry are salt, pepper, ground hot pepper, and Montreal Steak seasoning.


Sounds like me before I got married.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 28, 2009)

Montreal Seasoning is awesome on grilled NY strip!


----------



## Sschell (Jul 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Herbs, what are those?
> 
> Honestly, I have no concept of what herbs go in what, and what doesn't. I'd throw pine needles in there if you told me to. The "herbs" I have in my pantry are salt, pepper, ground hot pepper, and Montreal Steak seasoning.


you can get the pre mixed seasonings (like the montreal steak one) for just about anything.... there is probably a chicken soup one. or you could read a recipe...

Edit: that montreal steak one is also really good on a nice tuna steak... mmmm.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 28, 2009)

I've got my own oregano, basil, and tarragon growing on the deck. The tarragon isn't getting enough sun and looks kinda sad at this point though.

We always use fresh garlic and giner, never dried or powdered. Generally the pepper is freshly ground.

If I'm just making a quick weeknight dinner I'll throw in dried thyme, rosemary, etc. but if it's a meal I'm really working hard on to turn out well, I'll get the fresh stuff form the grocery store.

We've got all sorts of stuff of the spice cabinet - curry powders, tumeric, coriander seeds, star anise, whole nutmeg, cardamom pods, etc. We get some when we are making something exotic and then it just hangs around.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 28, 2009)

cumin is my favorite. I use it in just about everything and never buy the powdered stuff... Toast the seeds and grind them fresh. also I have about 10 different varieties of dried chile peppers that I use to make different kinds of chili powder...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 28, 2009)

Made a pasta of sauteed onion, garlic, sliced mueshrooms, sun-dried tomatoes and green olives over fettucini. Paired it with corn and some bread. Mini-Buff and I were happy diners last night!


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2009)

Roach coach fajitas with peppers, onions, and refried beans. I'm already brewing a storm of Fudgey-esque proportions.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Herbs, what are those?
> 
> Honestly, I have no concept of what herbs go in what, and what doesn't. I'd throw pine needles in there if you told me to. The "herbs" I have in my pantry are salt, pepper, ground hot pepper, and Montreal Steak seasoning.


If you want to make great tasting food and learn about what works and doesn't, I have to recommend these magazines COOKS Illustrated. Everything I have made from one has tasted amazing, and the evaluations and testing are great for an Engineer that likes to know why certain things work and others don't

_Cook's Illustrated is extremely unique in the fact that it accepts absolutely no advertising, therefore offering its readers cover-to-cover pages of expertise. There are approximately ten recipes in each issue, of which each one is extensively discussed by the author. Cook's Illustrated is also well-known and appreciated for their use of unconventional ingredients and unique techniques, which ensures that your dish will always have a little something special to it. Each issue of the cooking magazine includes a complete taste-test on different brands of different kinds of ingredients, and a product test on kitchen tools such as utensils and baking dishes. Most issues also have general food articles that include information on suggested cooking methods and specific tips that will guarantee an overall greater quality in your home-cooking. _


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> If you want to make great tasting food and learn about what works and doesn't, I have to recommend these magazines COOKS Illustrated. Everything I have made from one has tasted amazing, and the evaluations and testing are great for an Engineer that likes to know why certain things work and others don't
> _Cook's Illustrated is extremely unique in the fact that it accepts absolutely no advertising, therefore offering its readers cover-to-cover pages of expertise. There are approximately ten recipes in each issue, of which each one is extensively discussed by the author. Cook's Illustrated is also well-known and appreciated for their use of unconventional ingredients and unique techniques, which ensures that your dish will always have a little something special to it. Each issue of the cooking magazine includes a complete taste-test on different brands of different kinds of ingredients, and a product test on kitchen tools such as utensils and baking dishes. Most issues also have general food articles that include information on suggested cooking methods and specific tips that will guarantee an overall greater quality in your home-cooking. _


it's the unconventional ingredients that will get it kicked out of our kitchen.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 28, 2009)

^Don't like them or hard to find?

When I lived someplace more rural, you simply couldn't find certain less common or ethnic stuff.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^Don't like them or hard to find?
> When I lived someplace more rural, you simply couldn't find certain less common or ethnic stuff.


Hard to find!


----------



## cjdecuir (Jul 28, 2009)

You guys really need a lesson on cooking? Talk to a Cajun from Louisiana. Grew up around food and my mom owns a restaurant. I love to cook but I am not too good at sizing my portions, so there is always tons of left overs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 28, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Hard to find!


We've got Latin, Asian, and Indian grocers around here. Getting the spices and hard to find ingredients is the difference between a tasty enough dinner and the real deal.



> You guys really need a lesson on cooking? Talk to a Cajun from Louisiana. Grew up around food and my mom owns a restaurant. I love to cook but I am not too good at sizing my portions, so there is always tons of left overs.


My Mom cooked fine, but it tended to be much richer than I'd prefer. I haggled her for years to switch over to lower fat or lower sodium alternatives. Also, dinners got to be a bit formulaic. Some sort of meat straight from the fridge to the oven, frozen veggies, and the starch of the day.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 28, 2009)

*Supe* you need to repost that recipe over in the recipe thread.


----------



## cement (Jul 28, 2009)

Supe's soup?


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2009)

You'd have a hard time finding Cheerios in my grocery store, never mind ethnic ingredients or even the most basic fresh ingredients.

Besides, unconventional foods and me just don't go hand in hand. I nearly burned my apartment to the ground making a bagel on multiple occasions. I can grill, but I can't cook!

Man oh man do I miss crawfish boils though


----------



## cjdecuir (Jul 28, 2009)

I hate to tease, but this past year I actually ate so much crawfish, I did not want any at the end of the season. Well offshore fishing this weekend, probably going to cook up some amberjack, snapper, fresh Tuna or Ling next week. I should be eating fish for a while to come.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been eating less, whatever it is. I'm trying to lose 5 pounds at a time. 5 pounds, maintain for a couple weeks, 5 pounds, maintain for a couple weeks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 28, 2009)

^Wait a sec, are you actually dieting sensibly?

Is that even allowed anymore? I thought all diets had to be a fad, potion, or pill anymore. I even heard one the other day on the radio that said "You're probably like most Americans: eat fast food, fatty red meats, and processed snacks. They prevent your belly from being flat and toned. But it's not your fault, magic pill can help you lose that weight that diet and exercise alone can't! Wheee!"


----------



## maryannette (Jul 28, 2009)

Magic pills don't work. I'm realigning my eating habits with my age and metabolism.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 28, 2009)

I lost 15 pounds earlier this year and have kept it off, although I have been slipping lately and expect a rise any time.

I'm off to Taco Bell for lunch, too. Not exactly trying real hard here....


----------



## maryannette (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been really busy at work, too. So, I don't think about eating as much, if that makes sense. I'm adjusting my thinking about eating. Eating serves a purpose. The function is to provide nutrition. The bonus is if the food tastes good.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2009)

had the Chilis Tripple Play for lunch and so stuffed I still cant eat dinner!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> ...I'm off to Taco Bell for lunch, too. Not exactly trying real hard here....


That may qualify as the Fudgey diet plan!

BBQ chicken, corn, honeydew melon and tomatoes at the in-laws for dinner tonight.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 29, 2009)

Leftover lasagna for me today. Mrs. Ble sure knows how to make it!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Leftover lasagna for me today. Mrs. Ble sure knows how to make it!


lasagna is always better the next day. I always prepare it one day and put in fridge to cook the next...it lets all the ingrediants blend together.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 29, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> lasagna is always better the next day. I always prepare it one day and put in fridge to cook the next...it lets all the ingrediants blend together.


What my wife does is make several lasagnas at once and freeze them so that when we are ready to have one, we just get it out of the freezer and bake it. It's much easier to make several at a time since the process is so involved.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 29, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I'm adjusting my thinking about eating. Eating serves a purpose. The function is to provide nutrition. The bonus is if the food tastes good.


That is a HORRIBLE way to look at food. I agree that eating serves a purpose, but tasting good should be the quest... not a "bonus" (unless every once in a while you really don't have time, and then it's just to stave off the hunger pangs).

We HAVE to eat, or we die. For such a daily / routine / ritual, the only way to make it interesting is to bring in the flava!!!

Although, this is coming from the person, that if given the opportunity, will:

1. eat the exact same dish every time at a restaurant once he finds something he likes

2. eat the same dish over and over for lunch and dinner until it's consumed (or has to go into the freezer to be consumed later).

3. in most cases try anything once with regard to new foods

4. put ketchup on most everything to "enhance" it's flavor

5. considers honey nut cheerios an acceptable meal


----------



## Supe (Jul 29, 2009)

Vending machine chicken sandwich for lunch.

Have some cajun catfish filets I have to cook tonight or it's going to go rancid. Side of bland chicken soup.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> 5. considers honey nut cheerios an acceptable meal


My husband considers creamcheese on gramham crackers an acceptable meal. I see that as more of a snack.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 29, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> ...bring in the flava!!!...


You asked:


----------



## Supe (Jul 29, 2009)

:banhim:


----------



## cement (Jul 29, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I have been really busy at work, too. So, I don't think about eating as much, if that makes sense. I'm adjusting my thinking about eating. Eating serves a purpose. The function is to provide nutrition. The bonus is if the food tastes good.


sounds like the gabriel method. have you read it?

I had a chipotle mango salad with chicken and extra green. and the edible taco shell bowl. oh yeah!


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 30, 2009)

Supe said:


> I haven't had good wings in ages. I wish they weren't so fattening, but I may cheat and make them anyways. I've still got Bigray's wife's recipe to try out in the crock pot.


Try this. I honestly can't tell the difference between these and a fried wing.

_Place a 6-quart saucepan with a steamer basket and 1-inch of water in the bottom, over high heat, cover and bring to a boil. _

_Remove the tips of the wings and discard or save for making stock. Using kitchen shears, or a knife, separate the wings at the joint. Place the wings into the steamer basket, cover, reduce the heat to medium and steam for 10 minutes. Remove the wings from the basket and carefully pat dry. Lay the wings out on a cooling rack set in a half sheet pan lined with paper towels and place in the refrigerator for 1 hour. _

_Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. _

_Replace the paper towels with parchment paper. Roast on the middle rack of the oven for 20 minutes. Turn the wings over and cook another 20 minutes or until meat is cooked through and the skin is golden brown. _

_Remove the wings from the oven and transfer to the bowl and toss with the sauce. Serve warm. _


----------



## Parks and Rec (Aug 4, 2009)

I just finished off an ice cream sandwich. yum.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2009)

went to cheddars today for lunch with the hubby and one of his coworkers since they were in town today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2009)

I had some leftover chicken breast with some sauteed onions and peppers from last night and turned in into a sandwich, had a pear with it.

I've got a peach at my desk for a mid-afternoon snack. The peaches around here have kicked ass this year.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 4, 2009)

Subway footlong oven raosted chicken breast for me today.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 4, 2009)

buffalo chicken sandwich and a peach.


----------



## Supe (Aug 4, 2009)

Two roach coach chicken (patty) sandwiches for lunch, and a Gatorade. I had shredded beef that had been crock-potted with taco seasoning and a can of enchilada sauce for last night's dinner. My stomach didn't appreciate that, but unfortunately, leftovers await.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

I finally found a decent sushi place in Michigan ... in East Lansing! 

JR


----------



## MGX (Aug 7, 2009)

Been eating healthy, but too much healthy so I decided to scale my portions back. Who knew 2 Tbsp of salad dressing has 100 calories? I suppose using 1/2 cup was overkill. :bag:

Veggies are expensive!


----------



## Supe (Aug 7, 2009)

Going to get some real food today for lunch. Don't know what, but heading out with two of the QC guys to grab a bite.


----------



## Melanie11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Heading out to a bagel sandwich shop with a couple other City employees. Probably get a salad. I have a dollar off coupon.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 7, 2009)

Having some quinoa that the wife made. She makes it with milk and cheese and it is great!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 7, 2009)

We have a summer schedule that gets us out at 12 on Fridays, so I head home for lunch. I plan to clear out some of the leftovers in the fridge, since tomorrow is grocery day.

We've got stuffed peppers, a Mexican chicken dish, a couple slices of pizza, etc. I will be eclectic.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 7, 2009)

I ate like I have 2 assholes for the last 3 days. Traveling for work always does that to me. Back to sensible eating now.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 7, 2009)

You mean like this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

I had a ribeye, salad, and asparagus!!!! 

JR


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a chicken parm grinder at some "Italian" restaurant.

These Carolina folk do Italian about as well as they do Mexican: not at all.

Ironically enough, you could order Mexican food off their menu.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

I had Mongolian Bar-B-Q yesterday ... it TOTALLY rawked!!!!!

Today .. probably a sub from Lenny's since I am due to meet with our Chief General Counsel. It will be a quick grab/nibble exercise ...

JR


----------



## Sschell (Aug 10, 2009)

mexican shrimp and octopus cocktail for breakfast... washed down with a monster drink... found a bug at the bottom of my cocktail... after much internal debate, I did not eat the bug, even though it was well marinated is that sauce... I did finish the rest of the food though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2009)

^ Glad I ain't sitting next to you this afternoon...Yikes.

I had a chicken sandwich with American cheese and lettuce on a roll. We had an extra one leftover from our picnic yesterday, so I didn't even have to fix a lunch this morning.


----------



## nashbmattPE (Aug 10, 2009)

burger, chips and a coke


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 10, 2009)

http://pageslap.wordpress.com/2009/01/28/v...ons-of-awesome/


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 10, 2009)

Left over Carrabas...very deliscious


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2009)

^ I ate at one of those in Colorado a couple times. They're pretty good for your basic casual chain. But we don't have them in the northeast as far as I know.


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet and sour roach coach meatballs. Left much to be desired.

Have some shrimp stir fry something or other in the freezer that was on sale, so it will likely get the nod this evening. Otherwise, it's hot dogs as usual.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 10, 2009)

Supe said:


> Sweet and sour roach coach meatballs. Left much to be desired.
> 
> Have some shrimp stir fry something or other in the freezer that was on sale, so it will likely get the nod this evening. Otherwise, it's hot dogs as usual.



Supe, glad to see you're still with us after the date this weekend. Wasn't this the date with the chick with the live in ex boyfriend?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2009)

Ohhh yeahhh. I want a Fudgey like date report pronto!


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe, glad to see you're still with us after the date this weekend. Wasn't this the date with the chick with the live in ex boyfriend?



I've had a few, uh, "dates" since then. Kind of a routine thing at this point, and I haven't had to spend a dollar yet! The ex is still being a big baby, has been served his 90 days to get out, and is still begging and pleading for her to take him back. In the meantime, I just have to sit around and enjoy the uh, "fruits of my labor", and am trying to put the moves on one of her hot friends.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 10, 2009)

Supe said:


> I've had a few, uh, "dates" since then. Kind of a routine thing at this point, and I haven't had to spend a dollar yet! The ex is still being a big baby, has been served his 90 days to get out, and is still begging and pleading for her to take him back. In the meantime, I just have to sit around and enjoy the uh, "fruits of my labor", and am trying to put the moves on one of her hot friends.



Whoa. Sounds like some serious drama. So are you enjoying the "fruits of your labor" in the next room over or are all recreational activities occuring back at your place? And how in the hell are you going to pull off the switch? There was an entire Seinfeld episode dedicated to the switch. From what I remember you'll need to suggest a threesome with the friend. The girl you're "dating" will be offended, the hot friend will be flattered. Worst case, you get nothing, best case, you get a threesome.


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh no, all the fruits of my labor are being enjoyed at my place. I do not have to travel anywhere near her residence. No desire to do so whatsoever (nobody's getting my plate number!)

As for the switch, I routinely remind her that were are "not dating", to which she has no problem. I have asked just about daily for a threesome. I could probably get her to go for it, but all the friends think I'm an asshole. When they meet me in person though, asshole become asshole charm, and I can usually get them to swing it. We shall see.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2009)

^ Good luck with the asshole charming. Do you need one of those fancy flutes like they use with the snakes?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 10, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Good luck with the asshole charming. Do you need one of those fancy flutes like they use with the snakes?



Wait, why is he charming assholes? OOOOOOhhhhhhhh. I get it. No telling what could happen in a threesome.

:mf_boff:


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2009)

Chucktown nailed it. More holes than I know what to do with in one of those I suppose.

Yet somehow, this still fits into the "what are you eating" thread.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 11, 2009)

Yuck


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Yuck



What? She bought me dinner. I don't know what you were thinking.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 11, 2009)

Supe said:


> What? She bought me dinner. I don't know what you were thinking.



I was talking about the "more holes than I know what to do with" line.


----------



## MGX (Aug 11, 2009)

I've fallen prey to Italian Sodas lately.

Every imaginable flavor is available with more carbonation and without the drag (for me anyways) of HFCS.


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2009)

MGX said:


> I've fallen prey to Italian Sodas lately.
> Every imaginable flavor is available with more carbonation and without the drag (for me anyways) of HFCS.



Italian Sodas?


----------



## MGX (Aug 11, 2009)

Supe said:


> Italian Sodas?


Being European, they are far superior to any American soda of course.

http://www.torani.com/recipe/type/italian_sodas


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2009)

MGX said:


> Being European, they are far superior to any American soda of course.
> http://www.torani.com/recipe/type/italian_sodas



I wish I could find those around here. I'm getting quite tired of drinking water and Crystal Light all the time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Supe said:


> I wish I could find those around here. I'm getting quite tired of drinking water and Crystal Light all the time.


have you tried true lemon or true lime? Flavors the water without the sugar like crystal light.


----------



## csb (Aug 11, 2009)

+1 to True Lime. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## MGX (Aug 11, 2009)

One can buy the syrup and club soda and make it at home.


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> have you tried true lemon or true lime? Flavors the water without the sugar like crystal light.



Never even heard of it. I didn't think Crystal Light even had sugar in it?

As for the syrups and making it at home, I have no clue where you could buy the syrups, and all the normal soda fountain type syrups I've seen are loaded with sugar.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Supe said:


> Never even heard of it. I didn't think Crystal Light even had sugar in it?


well, crystal light has either nutrasweet or someother sugar substitute.

true lemon is all natural


----------



## csb (Aug 11, 2009)

I found the True Lime in the bakers aisle, near sugar. It's just enough lime flavor. Crystal Light can give me a headache sometimes.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 11, 2009)

csb said:


> Crystal Light can give me a headache sometimes.


me too!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2009)

Ugh...so I knew I was going to be in the field for much of the day, including lunch. I almost always pack a lunch on field days, because it can be tough to find some place, take a while to be served, get expensive, etc,

So me and the guy riding along with me just packed sandwiches in a cooler. Since it was hot, we wanted to stop somewhere for a cold drink to have with it. So we see an Italian deli. We figure it will be cold cuts, rolls, sodas, etc. It was more like a diner with all hot food. Fresh baked ham, giant meatballs, eggplant parm, mashed potatoes, etc. The guy goes into this whole shpiel about today's specials.

We sheepishly said, we just stopped in for a soda. But man that food looked so good. That turkey sandiwch with limp lettuce on soggy bread just didn't taste so good afterwards.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 11, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ...That turkey sandiwch with limp lettuce on soggy bread biscuit just didn't taste so good afterwards.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## csb (Aug 11, 2009)

zing!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 11, 2009)

> It will be a quick grab/nibble exercise ...


Those are always a treat!!! The old guys call that a "nooner".


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2009)

^ I interrupted a nooner when I worked in VT. There was a park along the river with a number of picnic tables. On real nice days, or ones when I was ticked over something, I'd take my lunch there.

I pulled into the lot, which is out of site of prying eyes, and parked next to another vehicle, whose driver, sitting in the vehicle, I assumed had the same outdoorsy idea as me. His eyes bug out when he sees my car, then suddenly a woman pops up into view, and they high tailed it out of there.

Coincidentally, this was right down the street from Fraz's house. What kinda neighborhood do you live in?!?!?


----------



## frazil (Aug 11, 2009)

that was you??!! :blink:


----------



## csb (Aug 11, 2009)

:lmao:


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2009)

VT: Peeping Tom.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 12, 2009)

frazil said:


> that was you??!! :blink:


Awesome.


----------



## Supe (Aug 16, 2009)

Had a rack of Texas-style ribs on sale at Ingles (need to see if they've got more tomorrow).

Put a bit of cider vinegar in the bottom of the crock pot for moisture.

Rubbed with a little bit of seasoned salt and put them in there fat side up.

Cooked them on low for 7.5 hours. At that point, I drained the extra moisture out of the pot and put some Stubbs spicy BBQ sauce on them after flipping them over. Then, back for another 1.5 hours. This gives a little bit of imitation "bark" on the outside of the ribs without drying them out. Once the 1.5 hours is up, flip once more, put some more sauce on them, and then cover and keep on warm.

These things are freaking AWESOME. Bones pull out spotlessly, some of, if not THE most tender pork ribs I've ever eaten. Best $5 I've spent on food in a while.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 16, 2009)

^Sounds good.

Last night was fish tacos here. I got a Mexican cookbook as a birthday gift for the mrs. and it has turned out to be a real hit. We're basically batting 1000 with it.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 16, 2009)

Fish from the East River..... your colon will not be thanking you.

:mf_pain:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been feeling like thai ... gonna go scout something up in East Lansing a little later today.

JR


----------



## maryannette (Aug 16, 2009)

Had a really good cheese omelet.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 16, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I have been feeling like thai ... gonna go scout something up in East Lansing a little later today.
> JR



You should Mr. Foot loose and fancy free!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 17, 2009)

Today's lunch consists of a cheese stick, leftover polenta with leeks, mushrooms and green beans, and a yogurt for dessert.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 17, 2009)

presently snacking on a trail mix of cashews, peanuts, almonds, raisins, and M&amp;M's.

Can't wait for Thursday, when I get to have real Chinese food. arty-smiley-048:

maybe I'll try twisting my folks arms to get pizza on Friday....geeze I'm probably going to end up gaining 5 lbs from just eating all the food I miss this weekend while I'm in Chicago area.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 17, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Can't wait for Thursday, when I get to have real Chinese food. arty-smiley-048:


Real Chinese food, while exotic and intriguing, is not very appetizing to look at, and fairly bland to eat. It is steamed dumpling heavy...which just creates bad mouth feel. Chinese is definitely one food where I like the bastardized American version better than the real thing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 17, 2009)

^I like 'em both. You just gotta know what you're getting going into it or you'll be disappointed.

There's something about a place with whole ducks and a side of pig hanging in the front window that I can't say no to. I've never been brave enough to try whatever that yellow thing in the lower right is. Is that squid?







Upon further review, it is squid. Here's a close up.


----------



## Supe (Aug 17, 2009)

Chinese fried dumplings, real ones, are a force to be reckoned with.

I also couldn't say no to an appropriately done roast duck or suckling pig.

Outside of that, I do prefer American-Chinese cuisine.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 17, 2009)

I went to a sushi place by my work for lunch today. when I got there there was a giant sign declaring "all sushi 50% off" I immediately thought to myself "I am going to regret this!"

I may have a story that would give fudgey a run for his money by this time tommorow... if I can make it to a computer to type it...


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

I wasn't able to reach out for lunch until 4PM - steak fajitas and tacos!! arty-smiley-048:



ElCid03 said:


> You should Mr. Foot loose and fancy free!


I ended up hitting the mongolian bbq place in E Lansing. Plenty to scout out around there now that school is getting ready to start again! :eyebrows:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 17, 2009)

> I may have a story that would give fudgey a run for his money by this time tommorow... if I can make it to a computer to type it...


You're gonna pay Fudgey to have the runs?


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 17, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I wasn't able to reach out for lunch until 4PM - steak fajitas and tacos!! arty-smiley-048:
> 
> I ended up hitting the mongolian bbq place in E Lansing. Plenty to scout out around there now that school is getting ready to start again! :eyebrows:
> 
> JR



Mongolian barbecue.....love you real good long time!


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2009)

Imitation crab meat and hot dogs for dinner! But not the good hot dogs, just the cheap 40 calorie dogs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2009)

Seriously dude, its no wonder you're scrambling to the men's room 3x per morning. Give your intestines a vacation!


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Seriously dude, its no wonder you're scrambling to the men's room 3x per morning. Give your intestines a vacation!



Well it's not like I have anyone to cook for me! Besides, it's all I've got!

It was really just that crab meat/taco combo that did me in. My stomach is neutral this morning.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 18, 2009)

Supe, have you considered eating turkey necks and fat back? They're cheap and would probably would be mild compared to what your intestines are forced to deal with on a daily basis.

Seriously man, decent food isn't that expensive.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2009)

^The wife and I are all still reeling a little bit from a cookout on Sunday. I don't know if things sat out too long before they went on the grill, or if they didn't cook all the way through. But we've had slighly sad tummies since then. Even the dog isn't 100%, as people were feeding him stuff the whole time, much to my chagrin. There's 3 or 4 mustard yellow, semi-gelatinous poopuddles in the back yard.


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe, have you considered eating turkey necks and fat back? They're cheap and would probably would be mild compared to what your intestines are forced to deal with on a daily basis.
> Seriously man, decent food isn't that expensive.



Its not that it's expensive, it's that I can't cook. At all. Seriously. I tried making a bagel in Houston and ended up with a second degree burn on my left hand.

I fly back to CT Labor Day weekend, so I should have my truck shortly thereafter, in which case I can pick up a grill. I can grill, but I can't cook. I can't even broil, because my POS oven doesn't work on broil.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 18, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Even the dog isn't 100%, as people were feeding him stuff the whole time, much to my chagrin. There's 3 or 4 mustard yellow, semi-gelatinous poopuddles in the back yard.



Yuck


----------



## Sschell (Aug 18, 2009)

Still no *fallout* from half priced sushi yesterday.... maybe I dodged a bullet...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 18, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> Still no *fallout* from half priced sushi yesterday.... maybe I dodged a bullet...



just because it was half price doesn't make it sketchy. Now if they had advertised "clearnace sushi" then I would have been worried.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 18, 2009)

sketchy, maybe not... definately questionable... I feel like I was rolling the dice there... a crap shoot if you like puns...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 18, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> sketchy, maybe not... definately questionable... I feel like I was rolling the dice there... a crap shoot if you like puns...


:banhim:


----------



## Sschell (Aug 18, 2009)

:withstupid:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Mmmmm ... sushi ....

I need to figure out something quick for lunch ... as I am trying to make several deadlines. And, unlike Supe, I don't have a cast iron stomach!!!!

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 18, 2009)

Corned beef and American cheese on white bread. Hit is for about 20 seconds in the microwave to put a little warmth in it and melt the cheese. Awesome!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 18, 2009)

nuts


----------



## Sschell (Aug 18, 2009)

since It did not kill me yesterday... I might see if the 1/2 of sushi sign is still up today.


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Mmmmm ... sushi ....
> I need to figure out something quick for lunch ... as I am trying to make several deadlines. And, unlike Supe, I don't have a cast iron stomach!!!!
> 
> JR



Its cast iron, it just has a few weep holes in it.

In all seriousness, I really appreciate what I can eat now. After my gall bladder surgery a few years ago, I had severe bile problems. I couldn't take two bites of something without having to rush to the bathroom, literally.

Two BBQ sandwiches off the roach coach today.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 18, 2009)

With or without hot sauce?


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> With or without hot sauce?



No hot sauce. It has some kind of very light, thin, clear sauce that seems like it might have a honey base to it, but I really don't know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I made it out for sushi!!

Oh .. and a latte.

I like lattes .. and money.

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 18, 2009)

Had sushi last night from Shanghai Ichiban - very good quality stuff!

Lunch was canned tuna (in oil), diced red onion, salt, pepper, curry powder, splash of Western dressing, on a kaiser roll. It was like a sloppy tuna joe (quite a bit better than it sounds)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 18, 2009)

Fish. Yuk.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2009)

I eat a lot of fish in the summer. It's generally a pretty light meal and cooks quickly.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 18, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Fish. Yuk.


I never really liked fish myself.

Well, that was true until I had fresh seafood.

YUM!!!


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> Had sushi last night from Shanghai Ichiban - very good quality stuff!
> Lunch was canned tuna (in oil), diced red onion, salt, pepper, curry powder, splash of Western dressing, on a kaiser roll. It was like a sloppy tuna joe (quite a bit better than it sounds)



What's Western Dressing?


----------



## MGX (Aug 18, 2009)

Shanghai Ichiban? Are they Chinese, Japanese or both?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> What's Western Dressing?


The result of a Reverse Cowboy?


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> The result of a Reverse Cowboy?



Sorry, I'm only familiar with the reverse Cowgirl, but I'd rather you not elaborate.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 18, 2009)

^good instinct.

1/2 price sushi again for me today.... why the hell not.... its 1/2 price!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> Sorry, I'm only familiar with the reverse Cowgirl, but I'd rather you not elaborate.



Same here. I thought VTE was married?


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> What's Western Dressing?


its kinda a spin on french dressing



MGX said:


> Shanghai Ichiban? Are they Chinese, Japanese or both?


Heh. both. they do the japanese hibachi cooking &amp; sushi. and yeah, for the less adventurous, a chinese menu as well.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2009)

^Ah. Kind of like "Freedom Fries".


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 18, 2009)

Freedom fries? Like "Home Fries" from the movie Funny Farm? I like to keep my reproductive organ consumption limited to the female of the species thanx


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2009)

^No, as in "I hate them thar Frenchies, so we're a-gonna change the names of our'n favorite foods t' make e'm more 'Merican!"


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dleg said:


> ^No, as in "I hate them thar Frenchies, so we're a-gonna change the names of our'n favorite foods t' make e'm more 'Merican!"



Why can you be a complete idiot and still get elected to Congress? Dleg 2012 people! We can make it happen here on the Boards!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Why can you be a complete idiot and still get elected to Congress? Dleg 2012 people! We can make it happen here on the Boards!


Impressive!!!

JR


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't take credit for either of the following:

French Dressing -----&gt; Western Dressing

French Fries ------&gt; Freedom Fries

But we can certainly try to add a contribution to the Lexicon:

French Kissing ------&gt; Tennessee Tongue Wrasslin'

Montana Mouth Humpin'

etc.

......

Submit your entry!


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 18, 2009)

Dleg said:


> French Dressing -----&gt; Western DressingFrench Fries ------&gt; Freedom Fries


too f'n funny! That Western dressing i remember from childhood so by far it predates the freedom fry debacle - its like french dressing w/ bbq tang (hence Western) - i woulda never made the "freedom" connection - thanks Dleg, for spinning in political skullduggery to a lunch thread :rotflmao:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2009)

Let's not forget:

French Maids -----&gt; Texas illegal immigrant houseworkers

Kind of loses it's charm.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 20, 2009)

Lunch today: Homemade beef chimichanga, cheesestick, yogurt and strawberry Crush.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2009)

Banana and home made chicken enchillada


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Right now I am partaking of some hershey's special dark chocolates. I must be channeling my inner woMAN!! :f_115m_e45d7af:

JR


----------



## maryannette (Aug 21, 2009)

Dark chocolate would be sooooo good with my coffee.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 21, 2009)

jregieng said:


> woMAN



Funny story:

My nephew was a few years old and wanted to go the bathroom at a public building by himself. He could read a little and his mom and grandmom asked if he could tell which one was the men's room. He said that he knew that M-E-N spelled men; but he then asked what the W-O in the front meant.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Funny story:
> My nephew was a few years old and wanted to go the bathroom at a public building by himself. He could read a little and his mom and grandmom asked if he could tell which one was the men's room. He said that he knew that M-E-N spelled men; but he then asked what the W-O in the front meant.


Now that's funny! I have a feeling that my time for amusing toddler stories is coming shortly!

Back on topic: It's Friday, so as is now my habit, I had a fried egg for breakfast, topped with melted cheddar, Tobasco, and ketchup. Oh yeah, and COFFEE!!!


----------



## Sschell (Aug 21, 2009)

^that sounds pretty good! I have not eaten yet today, and am crazy hungry. I have a bag of these little red atomic dried chilies on my desk that are starting to really tempt me.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Fried-egg Friday!


----------



## Sschell (Aug 21, 2009)

I may have to go round up a breakfast burrito


----------



## Sschell (Aug 21, 2009)

breakfast burrito procurement is a success, it is about the size of my thigh. I may never have to eat again.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Salami and Monterrey jack on white bread, Code Red and about to have a Cruch Crisp for dessert.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm proud to have made it through 3/4 of that big bastard of a burrito... The piece I have left over is the size of a regular burrito!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

pad thai!!!!!!!!!

JR


----------



## maryannette (Aug 21, 2009)

It's amazing to me that I can use my computer to order a pizza just the way we want it and have it delivered. It works so well when you are zombied out from a tough week and don't want to talk to anybody. You just want pizza.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 28, 2009)

Salad from the grocery store salad bar.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 28, 2009)

uke:


----------



## cement (Aug 29, 2009)

wholly crap. we had a steak retirement lunch for a couple of guys in the office yesterday (most people with grey hair are jumping off before the furloughs start)

this guy that sits opposite me is huge, pushing 400 lbs. well, it is no mystery how he got there. he took the biggest steak available, probably 18 oz or better, and tore thru that thing like ravenous wolf. he broke 4 plastic forks, and these were the heavy duty plastic (maybe not the best for steak, but nobody else broke a single one) there were fork tines and bits of meat flying all over the place.

uke: is the word


----------



## Fluvial (Aug 29, 2009)

Ewwww!!

I know a surveyor who makes a mess with his food like that. I refuse to go eat lunch with him anymore - unless I'm wearing a hazmat suit. Gross.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2009)

Back on the good side of food, I just polished off a shrimp po-boy with fresh Louisiana shrimp. Awesomeness.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

I had andouille sausage this morning .. speaking of Louisiana ...

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2009)

tried something new. Pear yogurt. The jury is still out...had chunks of pear I thought it would be more just flavored like it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2009)

I love pears, but that sounds a little weird.

I had leftover risotto for lunch.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 31, 2009)

Took the wife's lunch by accident, pregnancy food-yuck!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Took the wife's lunch by accident, pregnancy food-yuck!


Please describe pregnancy food...what makes it any different than other food?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 31, 2009)

Roast beef sammich, yogurt, cheese stick and soda.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Roast beef sammich, yogurt, cheese stick and soda.


sounds yummy...just add some au jus to the roast beef.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 31, 2009)

toxic hell volcano box...

I will spend the duration in the crapper.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 31, 2009)

Burrito from Moe's. Which is my standard on a Monday since it's only $5.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 31, 2009)

I have made it this long with out as much as a shartette...

Iron stomach wins again!


----------



## Sschell (Aug 31, 2009)

^on second thought maybe since it was mexican food "shartito" is more appropriate...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> I have made it this long with out as much as a shartette...
> 
> Iron stomach wins again!


:lmao:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 1, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> I have made it this long with out as much as a shartette...


Nothing worse than the at work fart gone wrong.


----------



## Supe (Sep 1, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Nothing worse than the at work fart gone wrong.



Or horribly right.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 1, 2009)

^I'm worried about the dog today. He had a serious case of the poo farts this morning, but didn't have to go. I'm afraid I will be in for a mess when I get home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I went out for chinese buffet with mudpuppy last night .... I am still regretting it this morning.

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 1, 2009)

eating Chinese or going out with mudpuppy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Eating chinese buffet at mudpuppy's suggestion!

I actually had a pretty good time seeing mudpuppy - I have been so busy that I have hardly seen him over the past few months.

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 1, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> eating Chinese or going out with mudpuppy?


I'd regret it too.


----------



## MGX (Sep 1, 2009)

Quicktrip burritos; T minus 6 hours till meltdown.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I'd regret it too.


*ZING* on me ....

I am having a snack of Keebler Shortbread Sandies - the dark chocolate and almond variety. They are really quite tasty and irresistible.

JR


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2009)

Roach coach chicken with green beans and rice. Sadly, it was about the size of a McNugget, so I sprung the extra $1.50 for a vending machine chicken salad sandwich. Fell asleep at 7:00 and didn't wake up until 6:00, so no dinner or breakfast for me.


----------



## NSEARCH (Sep 10, 2009)

Grilled flank steak with some sauteed hogfish that I shot over the weekend. All on top of some mexican rice with fresh pineapple chunks thrown in for good measure.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2009)

Haven't had 'em yet, but I gots me some ribs in the slow cooker for dinner tonight. He11s yeah!


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Haven't had 'em yet, but I gots me some ribs in the slow cooker for dinner tonight. He11s yeah!



Lucky! They haven't had ribs at the grocery store in a while now (except the crappy pre-packaged ribs), and my last set of crock pot ribs were an overwhelming success.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 13, 2009)

cement said:


> wholly crap. we had a steak retirement lunch for a couple of guys in the office yesterday (most people with grey hair are jumping off before the furloughs start)
> this guy that sits opposite me is huge, pushing 400 lbs. well, it is no mystery how he got there. he took the biggest steak available, probably 18 oz or better, and tore thru that thing like ravenous wolf. he broke 4 plastic forks, and these were the heavy duty plastic (maybe not the best for steak, but nobody else broke a single one) there were fork tines and bits of meat flying all over the place.
> 
> uke: is the word


Yuck! We should send this guy to Greenland and bring Chucktown back from exile. The locals would like him better anyway because he's the same size as a Sea Lion.


----------



## Supe (Sep 14, 2009)

Ate my little sausage biscuit thing this morning, and that's about it on junk food for the day. Disgusted with how much weight I've packed on again, so the exercise/diet starts again today. Have some chicken breast and some lettuce for tonight's dinner, and no booze until Friday night.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 14, 2009)

Supe said:


> Ate my little sausage biscuit thing this morning, and that's about it on junk food for the day. Disgusted with how much weight I've packed on again, so the exercise/diet starts again today. Have some chicken breast and some lettuce for tonight's dinner, and no booze until Friday night.



A Mrs. Supe could solve that problem, but I would recommend a cook instead; less expensive.


----------



## Supe (Sep 14, 2009)

A Mrs. Supe is never going to happen.

Seriously. I can't cook. I have three lovely burns across my left knuckles this morning from trying to make chicken breast right last night. I don't understand it. I have great dexterity, excellent hand-eye coordination, was pretty good at chemistry, and write procedures as part of my living, yet if it involves anything more than milk and cereal in a bowl, I'm completely lost in the kitchen.

If my truck would hurry up and get here, I could go buy a grill and could eat decent again. Cook, I cannot. Grill, I can.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone can cook.

Just as Ratatouille...


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Sep 14, 2009)

Steak Caesar salad and garlic bread with a Diet Coke. It was pretty good.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 14, 2009)

I had the chinese buffet for lunch. Now comes the afternoon food coma.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2009)

I LOVE Chinese buffets, but only if I can take an extreme nap afterwards.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 14, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I LOVE Chinese buffets, but only if I can take an extreme nap dump afterwards.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 14, 2009)

I missed lunch time, but I have to tell you about this awesome chicken salad that my daughter and I made, which I had for lunch today. We boiled chicken breasts in a pot of water with fresh rosemary in it. When it was done, we cut the chicken, added chopped celery and a little bit of finely chopped scallions, salt and mayo. Oh, it was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good.


----------



## cement (Sep 14, 2009)

sounds watery


----------



## maryannette (Sep 14, 2009)

WE DRAINED THE CHICKEN!

=) !!!


----------



## cement (Sep 14, 2009)

oic :happy:


----------



## Supe (Sep 15, 2009)

My craptastic protein shakes. Part of the "I'm disgusted with myself and am going to lose 30 pounds again if it kills me" plan.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought a couple of those new healthy choice all natural microwave entrees for lunch. It tried the tomato basil penee...oh my gosh...the basil machine must have been malfunctioning, it was all coated in basil...I like basil but it was too over powering. I could only eat a couple bites.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 16, 2009)

I took a hodge podge of leftover and wrapped 'em in a tortilla.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 16, 2009)

Supe said:


> My craptastic protein shakes. Part of the "I'm disgusted with myself and am going to lose 30 pounds again if it kills me" plan.


Yeah, I cut out the sausage biscuits to help with that. I keep meaning to pull my old mountain bike out of the basement and ride at least a half hour a day.

Corned beef and American on white with a Diet Code Red chaser.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 16, 2009)

Supe said:


> My craptastic protein shakes. Part of the "I'm disgusted with myself and am going to lose 30 pounds again if it kills me" plan.


The hubby had one of those moments this weekend. His dress pants were a little tight at the waist (just the waist though).


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 16, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> The hubby had one of those moments this weekend. His dress pants were a little tight at the waist (just the waist though).


I'm having the opposite problem. I have all these pants and shorts that I bought not long ago which now need to be replaced b/c the waist is to big. It's getting pretty bad, most of my shorts won't even stay on unless I'm wearing a belt.

I shouldn't complain. It's a good problem to have.


----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2009)

The problem was not so much the type of food I've been eating lately, but the quantity. I'd finish a meal, still not feel "stuffed", and would always add a little something extra junky. Now I'm forcing myself to just leave myself content rather than stuffed, or that something "extra" is a bit of salad or something healthy. Once I ween myself down on the quantity and add in even a little exercise, the weight will start to come down pretty quickly.

That being said, I had some chicken parm with a bit of pasta and salad today (roach coach), but left out the chips/moon pie/misc. dessert.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 16, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I'm having the opposite problem. I have all these pants and shorts that I bought not long ago which now need to be replaced b/c the waist is to big. It's getting pretty bad, most of my shorts won't even stay on unless I'm wearing a belt.
> I shouldn't complain. It's a good problem to have.


I had to replace my whole wardrobe. It was pretty damn expensive, and I still don't have near the amount of correctly sized clothing as I used to.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 16, 2009)

Machine quisine was a killer for me when I was on site. I had a habit of chasing a fast-food lunch with a 20oz Dr. Pepper and a Snickers bar. I stopped that nonsense 60 lbs ago.


----------



## csb (Sep 16, 2009)

I had roast beef and the strong urge to nap. I feel awful.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 16, 2009)

> I had to replace my whole wardrobe. It was pretty damn expensive, and I still don't have near the amount of correctly sized clothing as I used to.


I've worn the same size since whenever it was I stopped growing. It definitely cuts down on the number of clothes you need to buy. I've never found it particularly difficult to maintain weight, but I do try hard to eat well and exercise regularly to keep it that way.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 16, 2009)

Who's hungry?

http://listoftheday.blogspot.com/2009/09/8...eds-of-day.html


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 16, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I've worn the same size since whenever it was I stopped growing. It definitely cuts down on the number of clothes you need to buy. I've never found it particularly difficult to maintain weight, but I do try hard to eat well and exercise regularly to keep it that way.


Yea, but you more then offset the cost of not having to buy clothes all the time with your excessive shoe shopping.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got a pair in my gym bag for afterwork I just got 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I had to replace my whole wardrobe. It was pretty damn expensive, and I still don't have near the amount of correctly sized clothing as I used to.


I had to downsize twice after going from 250 down to 169. I refuse to buy another set of clothes in the wrong direction.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 16, 2009)

boiled peanuts. &lt;drooooooooooooool&gt;


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 16, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Yea, but you more then offset the cost of not having to buy clothes all the time with your excessive shoe shopping.


And his scrapbooking supplies.


----------

